# Can SamSung SIR-S4040R run 6.2?



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I know SIR-S2020R is an RID unit, can I run 6.2? It is currently running 3.1.1 and I like to keep all current recording, is it possible? If not, can I put the Philip DSR7000 6.2 images on this receiver? Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes it can indeed run 6.2
Is his ubit hacked and somehow been prevented from upgrading on its own?


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

This unit was hacked back when it was 3.1.1 and it has not been update to 6.2, can I update this unit to 6.2 without loosing any of my recording? It's my kids tivo and I don't want to loose all their recording.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if you have telnet access you can get it to 6.2 via slices without losing recordings (unless you used sleeper then it gets complicated)
check dellanave.com for details.


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I can never get emule download any thing, I left it over night and never got anything downloaded, there must be a site that I can get this from?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

emule is the only place I know of.
Check to make sure you opened the ports on your router.


----------



## austin61 (Jun 3, 2005)

sangleweb said:


> I know SIR-S2020R is an RID unit, can I run 6.2? It is currently running 3.1.1 and I like to keep all current recording, is it possible? If not, can I put the Philip DSR7000 6.2 images on this receiver? Thanks.


Is it connected to a phone line? I just got a Hughes DVR80 that had 3.1.1 on it. After going through the set up I did a daily call and it downloaded 6.2. Since the download is over the phone line it took over an hour to download. You'll then need to reboot the unit.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

austin, his Tivo is hacked and likely is prevented from upgrading on its own.


----------



## ssstivo (Jan 8, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> austin, his Tivo is hacked and likely is prevented from upgrading on its own.


Hmmm, I guess I skipped over that post. I didn't realize 3.1.1 was hackable. I thought in the old days you had to jump over to 4.01 to hack a DTivo.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope you could network them and do everything except HMO


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> emule is the only place I know of.
> Check to make sure you opened the ports on your router.


What port do I need to open for emule?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

don't recall but it's in emule documentation someplace.


----------

